# SPS für Codesys



## KlausiDieLustigeCurrywurt (10 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Leider findet man im Netz nicht so viel, vor allem nichts aktuelles (tote Links).

Welche SPS sind denn mit Codesys kompatibel? Berghof und und Wago hab ich bis jetzt gefunden.
Was gibt es noch? Gibt denn wirklich keine Übersichtsseite?

Danke schonmal

MfG Klausi


----------



## wollvieh (11 Juli 2017)

Schau mal hier :

http://devices.codesys.com/device-directory.html


----------



## HausSPSler (11 Juli 2017)

ja genau und dann noch die:
https://store.codesys.com/systeme.html
Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Juli 2017)

wollvieh schrieb:


> http://devices.codesys.com/device-directory.html


Die Liste ist aber sehr schlecht gepflegt, oder ich bin zu blöd zum suchen. Da fehlen etliche Hersteller (z.B. Beckhoff, ABB, Beck IPC) oder Produkte (Pac Drive M).
@TE: Was meinst Du mit Deiner Frage genau? Steuerungen die direkt mit Codesys laufen oder welche deren System auf Codesys basiert?


----------



## KlausiDieLustigeCurrywurt (11 Juli 2017)

Vielen dank für die Links, war blind...

Ich bin eigentlich auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Steuerung - am besten mit Display (ähnlich einer Siemens Logo!). Also relativ günstig.
Programmiert wird mit Codesys - sollte also mit Codesys kompatibel sein. Es muss nicht direkt Codesys darauf laufen.

MfG


----------



## Boxy (11 Juli 2017)

schaue einmal bei Horner APG (horner-apg.com) nach, die haben kleine SPS'en welche Codesys kompatibel sind. 
Die Software CSCape gibts umsonst und ist eigentlich Codesys (ähnlich) ...


----------



## GLT (11 Juli 2017)

Wurst schreibt man mit "s"


----------



## almot (11 Juli 2017)

Raspberry PI........ nur Variablen dauerhaft speichern / zyklisch schreiben ist damit nicht so richtig möglich......


----------



## HausSPSler (12 Juli 2017)

PI: dauerhaft schreiben ja - zyklisch schreiben damit meint almot NVRAM - nein das ist korrekt der hat keins.
Aber mit USV am Pi kann man schon auch "Retains in File" verwenden und dadurch wird er auch robuster gegen "ich schalt ihn einfach aus ohne runter zu fahren" was ja niemand mit einem Windows PC machen würde aber mit dem PI tut es jeder ;-)


----------



## wollvieh (12 Juli 2017)

Raspberry und Codesys ist ne super Lösung für kleines Geld. Und, ja, das mit Retain Variablen hängt eben von der verwendeten Hardware ab.


----------



## Stero (12 Juli 2017)

Codesys und ein System ähnlich der Logo ... da fällt mir jetzt nur die hier ein:
http://www.moeller.net/de/products_...aktsteuerung_EC4P/easy_control_starterkit.jsp


----------



## almot (13 Juli 2017)

Ich wusste garnet das da Codesys drauf läuft..... 




Stero schrieb:


> Codesys und ein System ähnlich der Logo ... da fällt mir jetzt nur die hier ein:
> http://www.moeller.net/de/products_...aktsteuerung_EC4P/easy_control_starterkit.jsp


----------



## Tommi (14 Juli 2017)

Hallo,

diese vielleicht?
http://www.turck.de/de/steuerungen-und-hmis-1310.php

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Stero (14 Juli 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> diese vielleicht?
> http://www.turck.de/de/steuerungen-und-hmis-1310.php



Die Logo hat ein REG-Gehäuse sowie Display und Bedienelemente an der Front. Ich glaub er sucht sowas in der Art.
Da wäre wie gesagt die Easy Control momentan die einzige mit CodeSys die mir einfällt.


----------

